# Lots of old bicycles for sale in Boulder, CO.



## keithsbikes (Jun 13, 2020)

Checkout at my new website: KeithBar.net. Prewar, post war, full size, mostly men's. Local pickup only.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 13, 2020)

Love the Elgin!!!


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice Prices! I like the way that B6 looks.....


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 14, 2020)

Wow some great bikes & deals wish i lived close !!!!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jun 14, 2020)

Hola *nice display of vintage bikes and great collection!!!*


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 16, 2020)

You have some cool stuff, wish you lived closer.... hahaha


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 16, 2020)

Great seller here, I've known Keith since the early/mid '90s. He let me borrow his fender roller more times than I can count, and sold me some really cool stuff for awesome prices along the way. Keith also started an annual swap meet in Boulder that was always successful and fun. I'm not sure how I will ever repay the favors I owe this guy.....

Also, for those of you that have heard my story about just missing out on a Bowden at a local garage sale for peanuts - this is the guy that got it.


----------



## keithsbikes (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks! Who is this?
Keith


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 22, 2020)

Super fair Prices!  Wow!


----------

